# Brassavola nodosa Seed Pod Maturation Time??



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2017)

I just pollinated Cattleya Loddiglossa onto B. nodosa one week ago.
I tried two flowers just in case and I'm glad I did so because one flower wilted away a couple of days ago, ovary and everything just died. Strange!

The other flower is wilted too, but the ovary is already swollen to at least double the size! 

I'd like to know how long of a wait it would be for B. nodosa to mature its pod, and what the best harvest method would be, green or dry?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 24, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I just pollinated Cattleya Loddiglossa onto B. nodosa one week ago.
> I tried two flowers just in case and I'm glad I did so because one flower wilted away a couple of days ago, ovary and everything just died. Strange!
> 
> The other flower is wilted too, but the ovary is already swollen to at least double the size!
> ...



Green or dry really depends on what your flasking lab recommends. Either should give acceptable results. OrchidWiz tells me 70-75 days for B. nodosa green pod, based on one report. And I found a recommendation for 120-150 for dry pod. Those seem consistent with each other at least.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 25, 2017)

I pollinated a Bv. Little Stars a 4th of january and the pod began to split 9.9. of the same year.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you, both!

I guess I will wait around 3-4 months and see.
and also pick a lab and ask them.


----------

